# Fizik R3 too narrow?



## Mark80scu (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a pair of 2013(?) Fizik R3 (the red ones). I get some pain/discomfort on the outer edges of the soles of my feet. the middle part, below the toes, but above the ankles.

Are the shoes to narrow? or is me clear position too much on the inside of the shoe sole and should be moved outside? Should i get a "spacer" to push the pedals out (away from the center of crank)?

I don't wear wide shoes regularly. I wear a size 13.

Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It sounds to me like the shoes don't fit you right. Either they're too narrow, or the footbed is curved wrong for you (i.e., it's too concave in the lateral axis, so it pushes up excessively on the outside edge of the foot). If it's the latter, you might be able to remedy it with a different insole, but if the shoes are too tight for you, there's not much you can do unless you can stretch them locally, which is generally impossible with synthetics (unlike leather).


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> It sounds to me like the shoes don't fit you right. Either they're too narrow, or the footbed is curved wrong for you (i.e., it's too concave in the lateral axis, so it pushes up excessively on the outside edge of the foot). If it's the latter, you might be able to remedy it with a different insole, but if the shoes are too tight for you, there's not much you can do unless you can stretch them locally, which is generally impossible with synthetics (unlike leather).


Yeah, synthetic material in modern day shoes won't stretch. They'll stretch, but will go back to original size in about a day.


----------



## Mark80scu (Apr 18, 2012)

Technically the shoe is made Kangaroo leather. I will try different soles, otherwise I will try some shoes at the local store. I didn't pay much for them and used them for 3yrs or so, so not bad.


----------



## dfischer1 (May 4, 2008)

Mark80scu said:


> Technically the shoe is made Kangaroo leather. I will try different soles, otherwise I will try some shoes at the local store. I didn't pay much for them and used them for 3yrs or so, so not bad.


3 years and you're only now addressing this issue? R3s are excellent shoes, but I also found them too narrow. I wear Bonts now and find them much more comfortable.


----------



## Mark80scu (Apr 18, 2012)

They only are a bit uncomfortable in the following:

1- i do a very long ride 50-60, plus
2- i have not been riding for while.

it's not like hurt, just some discomfort. I have been looking at new shoes, but you know....new baby.....i'm lucky if i can do a 20miler here and there now


----------

